# Issue with pango port



## circus78 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi,

I have trouble in installating pango port:


```
# /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango]# MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes make install clean
===>  Found saved configuration for pango-1.34.1_7
===>   pango-1.34.1_7 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by pango-1.34.1_7 for building
===>  Extracting for pango-1.34.1_7
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for gnome2/pango-1.34.1.tar.xz.
===>  Patching for pango-1.34.1_7
===>   pango-1.34.1_7 depends on package: fontconfig>=2.10.91 - found
===>   pango-1.34.1_7 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   pango-1.34.1_7 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   pango-1.34.1_7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xft.pc - found
===>   pango-1.34.1_7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrender.pc - found
===>   pango-1.34.1_7 depends on executable: g-ir-scanner - found
===>   pango-1.34.1_7 depends on shared library: libfreetype.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so.6.11.2)
===>   pango-1.34.1_7 depends on shared library: libharfbuzz.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libharfbuzz.so.0.928.0)
===>   pango-1.34.1_7 depends on shared library: libfontconfig.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.8.0)
===>   pango-1.34.1_7 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libintl.so.9)
===>   pango-1.34.1_7 depends on shared library: libcairo.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so.2.11000.2)
===>   pango-1.34.1_7 depends on shared library: libglib-2.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.3600.3)
===>   pango-1.34.1_7 depends on shared library: libpcre.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpcre.so.3)
===>  Configuring for pango-1.34.1_7
configure: loading site script /usr/ports/Templates/config.site
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... (cached) /bin/mkdir -p
checking for gawk... (cached) /usr/bin/awk
checking whether gmake sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether gmake supports nested variables... yes
checking whether gmake supports nested variables... (cached) yes
checking build system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd9.2
checking host system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd9.2
checking for native Win32... no
checking for gcc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables...
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for style of include used by gmake... GNU
checking dependency style of cc... gcc3
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether c++ accepts -g... yes
checking dependency style of c++... gcc3
checking for sysconf... (cached) yes
checking for getpagesize... (cached) yes
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cpp
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... (cached) /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... (cached) /usr/bin/egrep
checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes
checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes
checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes
checking for string.h... (cached) yes
checking for memory.h... (cached) yes
checking for strings.h... (cached) yes
checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking for sys/mman.h... (cached) yes
checking how to print strings... printf
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... (cached) /usr/bin/sed
checking for fgrep... (cached) /usr/bin/fgrep
checking for ld used by cc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... (cached) 262144
checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes
checking whether the shell understands "+="... no
checking how to convert amd64-portbld-freebsd9.2 file names to amd64-portbld-freebsd9.2 format... func_convert_file_noop
checking how to convert amd64-portbld-freebsd9.2 file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for objdump... objdump
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for dlltool... dlltool
checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n
checking for ar... ar
checking for archiver @FILE support... no
checking for strip... strip
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from cc object... ok
checking for sysroot... no
checking for mt... mt
checking if mt is a manifest tool... no
checking for dlfcn.h... (cached) yes
checking for objdir... .libs
checking if cc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for cc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if cc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if cc static flag -static works... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the cc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd9.2 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... no
checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... c++ -E
checking for ld used by c++... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking for c++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if c++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if c++ static flag -static works... yes
checking if c++ supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if c++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd9.2 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
configure: creating ./config.lt
config.lt: creating libtool
checking for some Win32 platform... no
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for HARFBUZZ... yes
checking for FONTCONFIG... yes
checking for FREETYPE... yes
checking for XFT... yes
checking for CoreText availability... no
checking for CAIRO... yes
checking which cairo font backends could be used... freetype
checking for GLIB... yes
checking for LIBTHAI... no
checking for gobject-introspection... yes
checking modules to link statically...
checking dynamic modules to build... arabic-lang,basic-fc,basic-win32,basic-coretext,indic-lang, (those built into Pango will be excluded)
checking for flockfile... yes
checking for strtok_r... yes
checking for gtkdoc-check... no
checking for gtkdoc-rebase... no
checking for gtkdoc-mkpdf... no
checking whether to build gtk-doc documentation... no
checking for -Bsymbolic-functions linker flag... yes
checking Whether to write dependencies into .pc files... no
checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... yes
checking for library containing opendir... none required
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking that generated files are newer than configure... done
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
config.status: creating pango/Makefile
config.status: creating pango/mini-fribidi/Makefile
config.status: creating pango/pango.rc
config.status: creating pango/pangoft2.rc
config.status: creating pango/pangowin32.rc
config.status: creating pango/pangocairo.rc
config.status: creating pango/pangoxft.rc
config.status: creating pango-view/Makefile
config.status: creating modules/Makefile
config.status: creating modules/arabic/Makefile
config.status: creating modules/basic/Makefile
config.status: creating modules/indic/Makefile
config.status: creating modules/thai/Makefile
config.status: creating examples/Makefile
config.status: creating docs/Makefile
config.status: creating docs/version.xml
config.status: creating tools/Makefile
config.status: creating tests/Makefile
config.status: creating build/Makefile
config.status: creating build/win32/Makefile
config.status: creating build/win32/vs9/Makefile
config.status: creating build/win32/vs10/Makefile
config.status: creating pango.pc
config.status: creating pangowin32.pc
config.status: creating pangoft2.pc
config.status: creating pangoxft.pc
config.status: creating pangocairo.pc
config.status: creating pango-uninstalled.pc
config.status: creating pangowin32-uninstalled.pc
config.status: creating pangoft2-uninstalled.pc
config.status: creating pangoxft-uninstalled.pc
config.status: creating pangocairo-uninstalled.pc
config.status: creating pango-zip.sh
config.status: creating config.h.win32
config.status: creating config.h
config.status: executing depfiles commands
config.status: executing libtool commands
config.status: executing pango/module-defs.h commands
config.status: executing pango/module-defs-fc.c commands
config.status: executing pango/module-defs-win32.c commands
config.status: executing pango/module-defs-coretext.c commands
config.status: executing pango/module-defs-lang.c commands
config.status: executing pango/pango-features.h commands
config.status: creating pango/pango-features.h
config.status: pango/pango-features.h is unchanged
configuration:
        backends: Cairo Xft FreeType
===>  Building for pango-1.34.1_7
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.34.1'
Making all in pango
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.34.1/pango'
  GEN      s-enum-types-h
  GEN      s-enum-types-c
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.34.1/pango'
Making all in mini-fribidi
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.34.1/pango/mini-fribidi'
  CC       fribidi.lo
  CC       fribidi_char_type.lo
  CC       fribidi_types.lo
  CCLD     libmini-fribidi.la
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.34.1/pango/mini-fribidi'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.34.1/pango'
  CC       break.lo
  CC       ellipsize.lo
  CC       fonts.lo
  CC       glyphstring.lo
  CC       modules.lo
  CC       pango-attributes.lo
  CC       pango-bidi-type.lo
  CC       pango-color.lo
  CC       pango-context.lo
  CC       pango-coverage.lo
  CC       pango-engine.lo
  CC       pango-fontmap.lo
  CC       pango-fontset.lo
  CC       pango-glyph-item.lo
  CC       pango-gravity.lo
  CC       pango-item.lo
  CC       pango-language.lo
  CC       pango-layout.lo
  CC       pango-markup.lo
  CC       pango-matrix.lo
  CC       pango-renderer.lo
  CC       pango-script.lo
  CC       pango-tabs.lo
  CC       pango-utils.lo
  CC       reorder-items.lo
  CC       shape.lo
  CC       pango-enum-types.lo
  CC       module-defs-lang.lo
  CCLD     libpango-1.0.la
  CC       pangofc-font.lo
  CC       pangofc-fontmap.lo
  CC       pangofc-decoder.lo
  CC       pangoft2.lo
pangoft2.c: In function 'pango_ft2_font_real_lock_face':
pangoft2.c:427: warning: 'pango_ft2_font_get_face' is deprecated (declared at pangoft2.c:169)
pangoft2.c: In function 'pango_ft2_get_unknown_glyph':
pangoft2.c:502: warning: 'pango_ft2_font_get_face' is deprecated (declared at pangoft2.c:169)
  CC       module-defs-fc.lo
  CC       pangoft2-fontmap.lo
pangoft2-fontmap.c: In function 'pango_ft2_get_context':
pangoft2-fontmap.c:287: warning: 'pango_ft2_font_map_for_display' is deprecated (declared at ../pango/pangoft2.h:101)
  CC       pangoft2-render.lo
pangoft2-render.c: In function 'pango_ft2_font_render_glyph':
pangoft2-render.c:213: warning: 'pango_ft2_font_get_face' is deprecated (declared at ../pango/pangoft2.h:112)
  CC       pango-ot-buffer.lo
  CC       pango-ot-info.lo
  CC       pango-ot-ruleset.lo
  CC       pango-ot-tag.lo
  CCLD     libpangoft2-1.0.la
  CC       pangoxft-font.lo
  CC       pangoxft-fontmap.lo
  CC       pangoxft-render.lo
  CCLD     libpangoxft-1.0.la
  CC       pangocairo-context.lo
  CC       pangocairo-font.lo
  CC       pangocairo-fontmap.lo
  CC       pangocairo-render.lo
  CC       pangocairo-fcfont.lo
  CC       pangocairo-fcfontmap.lo
  CCLD     libpangocairo-1.0.la
  CC       querymodules.o
  CCLD     pango-querymodules
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libfreetype.so.9, needed by /usr/local/lib/libXft.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libxcb.so.2, needed by /usr/local/lib/libXft.so, may conflict with libxcb.so.1
  GISCAN Pango-1.0.gir
pango-coverage.c:54: Warning: Pango: pango_coverage_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-coverage.c:450: Warning: Pango: pango_coverage_from_bytes: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-script.c:119: Warning: Pango: pango_script_iter_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:153: Warning: Pango: pango_attribute_copy: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:292: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_language_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:548: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_size_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:563: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_size_new_absolute: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:1029: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_shape_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:984: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_shape_new_with_data: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:699: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_font_desc_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:292: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_language_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:247: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_family_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:368: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_foreground_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:394: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_background_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:548: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_size_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:563: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_size_new_absolute: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:580: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_style_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:602: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_weight_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:624: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_variant_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:646: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_stretch_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:699: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_font_desc_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:726: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_underline_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:752: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_underline_color_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:778: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_strikethrough_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:804: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_strikethrough_color_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:831: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_rise_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:854: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_scale_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:882: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_fallback_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:907: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_letter_spacing_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:1029: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_shape_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:984: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_shape_new_with_data: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:1049: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_gravity_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:1075: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_gravity_hint_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-coverage.c:117: Warning: Pango: pango_coverage_ref: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-coverage.c:78: Warning: Pango: pango_coverage_copy: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-coverage.c:54: Warning: Pango: pango_coverage_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-coverage.c:450: Warning: Pango: pango_coverage_from_bytes: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:1606: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_list_get_iterator: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:1717: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_iterator_copy: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-attributes.c:1762: Warning: Pango: pango_attr_iterator_get: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pango-script.c:119: Warning: Pango: pango_script_iter_new: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
fonts.c:1513: Warning: Pango: pango_font_get_coverage: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
fonts.c:1534: Warning: Pango: pango_font_find_shaper: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
  GISCAN PangoFT2-1.0.gir
/usr/local/include/freetype2/config/ftconfig.h:521: syntax error, unexpected '{', expecting ',' or ';' in '  {' at '{'
/usr/local/include/freetype2/config/ftconfig.h:535: syntax error, unexpected identifier in '    ret = (long long)a * b;' at 'ret'
pangofc-font.h:38: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='PangoFcFont': Skipping foreign identifier 'PangoFcFont' from namespace Pango
pangofc-font.h:39: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='PangoFcFontClass': Skipping foreign identifier 'PangoFcFontClass' from namespace Pango
pangofc-font.h:147: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='pango_fc_font_get_type': Skipping foreign symbol from namespace Pango
pangofc-font.h:149: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='pango_fc_font_lock_face': Skipping foreign symbol from namespace Pango
pangofc-font.h:150: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='pango_fc_font_unlock_face': Skipping foreign symbol from namespace Pango
pangofc-decoder.h:33: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='PangoFcDecoder': Skipping foreign identifier 'PangoFcDecoder' from namespace Pango
pangofc-decoder.h:34: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='PangoFcDecoderClass': Skipping foreign identifier 'PangoFcDecoderClass' from namespace Pango
<unknown>:: Warning: PangoFT2: Skipping foreign identifier 'PangoFcDecoder' from namespace Pango
<unknown>:: Warning: PangoFT2: Skipping foreign identifier 'PangoFcDecoderClass' from namespace Pango
pangofc-decoder.h:98: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='pango_fc_decoder_get_type': Skipping foreign symbol from namespace Pango
pangofc-decoder.h:100: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='pango_fc_decoder_get_charset': Skipping foreign symbol from namespace Pango
pangofc-decoder.h:103: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='pango_fc_decoder_get_glyph': Skipping foreign symbol from namespace Pango
pangofc-fontmap.h:77: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='PangoFcFontMap': Skipping foreign identifier 'PangoFcFontMap' from namespace Pango
pangofc-fontmap.h:78: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='PangoFcFontMapClass': Skipping foreign identifier 'PangoFcFontMapClass' from namespace Pango
pangofc-fontmap.h:79: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='PangoFcFontMapPrivate': Skipping foreign identifier 'PangoFcFontMapPrivate' from namespace Pango
pangofc-fontmap.h:196: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='pango_fc_font_map_get_type': Skipping foreign symbol from namespace Pango
pangofc-fontmap.h:198: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='pango_fc_font_map_cache_clear': Skipping foreign symbol from namespace Pango
<unknown>:: Warning: PangoFT2: Skipping foreign identifier 'PangoFcDecoderFindFunc' from namespace Pango
pangofc-fontmap.h:213: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='pango_fc_font_map_add_decoder_find_func': Skipping foreign symbol from namespace Pango
pangofc-fontmap.h:217: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='pango_fc_font_map_find_decoder': Skipping foreign symbol from namespace Pango
pangofc-fontmap.h:220: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='pango_fc_font_description_from_pattern': Skipping foreign symbol from namespace Pango
pango-ot.h:58: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='PANGO_OT_ALL_GLYPHS': Skipping foreign symbol from namespace Pango
pango-ot.h:59: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='PANGO_OT_NO_FEATURE': Skipping foreign symbol from namespace Pango
pango-ot.h:60: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='PANGO_OT_NO_SCRIPT': Skipping foreign symbol from namespace Pango
pango-ot.h:61: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='PANGO_OT_DEFAULT_LANGUAGE': Skipping foreign symbol from namespace Pango
pangofc-font.h:50: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='PANGO_RENDER_TYPE_FC': Skipping foreign symbol from namespace Pango
pangofc-fontmap.h:236: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='PANGO_FC_GRAVITY': Skipping foreign symbol from namespace Pango
pangofc-fontmap.h:252: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='PANGO_FC_VERSION': Skipping foreign symbol from namespace Pango
pangofc-fontmap.h:269: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='PANGO_FC_PRGNAME': Skipping foreign symbol from namespace Pango
pangofc-fontmap.h:285: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='PANGO_FC_FONT_FEATURES': Skipping foreign symbol from namespace Pango
pangoft2.h:34: Warning: PangoFT2: symbol='PANGO_RENDER_TYPE_FT2': Skipping foreign symbol from namespace Pango
pangoft2.h:98: Warning: PangoFT2: pango_ft2_get_context: return value: Missing (transfer) annotation
pangoft2.c:164: Warning: PangoFT2: pango_ft2_font_get_face: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pangoft2.c:472: Warning: PangoFT2: pango_ft2_font_get_coverage: return value: Invalid non-constant return of bare structure or union; register as boxed type or (skip)
pangoft2.h:90: Warning: PangoFT2: pango_ft2_font_map_create_context: return value: Missing (transfer) annotation
pangoft2.h:101: Warning: PangoFT2: pango_ft2_font_map_for_display: return value: Missing (transfer) annotation
  GISCAN PangoXft-1.0.gir
/usr/local/include/freetype2/config/ftconfig.h:521: syntax error, unexpected '{', expecting ',' or ';' in '  {' at '{'
/usr/local/include/freetype2/config/ftconfig.h:535: syntax error, unexpected identifier in '    ret = (long long)a * b;' at 'ret'
pangoxft.h:35: Warning: PangoXft: symbol='PANGO_RENDER_TYPE_XFT': Skipping foreign symbol from namespace Pango
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libfreetype.so.9, needed by /usr/local/lib/libXft.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libxcb.so.2, needed by /usr/local/lib/libXft.so, may conflict with libxcb.so.1
Shared object "libfreetype.so.9" not found, required by "libXft.so.2"
Command '['/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.34.1/pango/tmp-introspectSE6SxW/PangoXft-1.0', '--introspect-dump=/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.34.1/pango/tmp-introspectSE6SxW/functions.txt,/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.34.1/pango/tmp-introspectSE6SxW/dump.xml']' returned non-zero exit status 1
gmake[4]: *** [PangoXft-1.0.gir] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.34.1/pango'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.34.1/pango'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.34.1/pango'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.34.1'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango.
```

How can I solve this?
Thank you


----------



## talsamon (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't know if it's the only package that's missing, but try install or recompile print/freetype2


----------



## mecano (Sep 16, 2014)

Indeed your problem lies here:

```
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libfreetype.so.9, needed by /usr/local/lib/libXft.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libxcb.so.2, needed by /usr/local/lib/libXft.so, may conflict with libxcb.so.1
```

Also note, from /usr/ports/UPDATING


> 20140416:
> AFFECTS: users of print/freetype2 textproc/libxml2 x11/pixman
> x11/libxcb and graphics/freeglut
> AUTHOR: x11@FreeBSD.org and gnome@FreeBSD.org
> ...


----------



## circus78 (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you very much, solved with

`# portmaster -r freetype2 -r libxml2 -r pixman -r freeglut -r libxcb`


----------

